# Time to start floggin' it!



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Please excuse any flubs,:sSig_DOH: thanks, Doug.:sFun_dancing:
http://soundcloud.com/loudtubeamps/4-time-prime-waltz-remix/s-KDOGn


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice playin' Doug!



loudtubeamps said:


> Please excuse any flubs,:sSig_DOH: thanks, Doug.:sFun_dancing:
> http://soundcloud.com/loudtubeamps/demo-3-4-time-prime-waltz/s-Vc7dA


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats doug the amp sounds wicked ..can't wait for a live play...soon come. Still got the V4 for you. 

Doug has always been a tasty player rich.....


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

...such as yerself Pat!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Master....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great tone and playing!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very tasty playing man.

It may just be me, but I hear some Jeff Beck influence.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very tastefull. Love the tone. It does have some hint of Beck now that someone mentioned it and thats not a bad thing at all. Congrats.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

pssssst... he's selling the amps ..not the playing ... check out the youtube vids 




marcos said:


> Very tastefull. Love the tone. It does have some hint of Beck now that someone mentioned it and thats not a bad thing at all. Congrats.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

:sSig_goodjob2:


shoretyus said:


> pssssst...:sAng_scream: he's selling the amps ..not the playing ... check out the youtube vids




Thanks for the compliments from ya'll, much appreciated.
Cheers, d


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Selling amps.....

with chops and feel like that?

The amps must be impressive indeed.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So where's this YT vid?

Any link to info on this amp then?
My ears have perked up.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> So where's this YT vid?
> 
> Any link to info on this amp then?
> My ears have perked up.


[video=youtube;bTW87U9j7kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTW87U9j7kY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. That amp sounds sublime! Based on what I heard, I was imagining what that amp might sound like at the hands of Billy Gibbons...

Nicely done Doug.


----------

